# :'(



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

_Little Jo,
Running around, peeping,
I find no sound when I come home,
Your mother looking confused
To find you in dirt
Now,
Clad in leaves of gold
A bed of soft green moss
Under towering trees,
Bark of snow, leaves of gold,
You lay forever in my <3 
_
My little Jo is gone.  Her mother was never great, but whislt I was gone, she took a dustbath, Jo ran under to get warm, and was killed. Her mouth was full of dirt, so she couldn't even breath   Jo was the first to hatch here, and the first hatched to be dead   Little Jo was a bantam cochin 

Oh, and 1 of the quail is missing, and he was supposed to go to a new home TODAY!  I HATE today


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 17, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardchickens.com/content/type/61/id/5319378/width/350/height/700/flags/LL
> _Little Jo,
> Running around, peeping,
> I find no sound when I come home,
> ...


So sorry about little Jo.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry about that CBL.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Those little chicks are so cute, you get attached to them right away. The barnyard can be an ugly, ugly place sometimes. But don't worry, there will be more chicks to fall in love with.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry. Those little chicks are so cute, you get attached to them right away. The barnyard can be an ugly, ugly place sometimes. But don't worry, there will be more chicks to fall in love with.


Better be... Jo's mom (blood wise) is broody also (didn't hatch her though, haha) so her eggs should hatch on the 2 and 3rd, 

Thanks for the hugs guys...


----------

